# Found some good net cages for mantids



## Rick (Jan 13, 2007)

These work well for hatching ooths and keeping a large number of nymphs together:

https://www2.carolina.com/webapp/wcs/stores...n=&amp;crumbs=n


----------



## OGIGA (Jan 13, 2007)

Hmm, do you think a modified laundry bag/basket would do?


----------



## Rick (Jan 13, 2007)

Yeah. I have one that is a laundry bag but is similar to one of these. The top zips closed. I haven't had any luck finding another one like it though. These are fairly cheap and carolina.com sells a lot of cool stuff that can be used for mantids.


----------



## xenuwantsyou (Jan 14, 2007)

About how big is it. I can't really tell from the pic.


----------



## padkison (Jan 14, 2007)

Here's a link to another couple options of the same type. Note the pop-up here has a flaw for mantid nymphs in that access is through the top where they like to congregate.

The tall one looks decent, but not as compact as the pop-ups and needs to be hung.

http://search.stores.ebay.com/MACNAN-SCIEN...0832934QQsofpZ0


----------



## Rick (Jan 14, 2007)

You guys can get a catalog from carolina.com. It is PACKED with so much stuff to include live animals and even chinese mantids oothecas. The catalog is nearly three inches thick.


----------



## Shelbycsx (Jan 20, 2007)

I don't know about you guys, but I'm gonna get one of these 5'9" cubes so I can live inside with my mantids!!







http://www.livemonarch.com/castle.htm

Just kidding, but I wouldn't mind keeping a small stool inside so that I could sit in there for hours feeding mantids. :shock:


----------



## wuwu (Jan 20, 2007)

i have a jumbo and a large. the jumbo is HUGE! :shock:


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 21, 2007)

> http://www.livemonarch.com/castle.htm


I received all the net cages from Christopher from live monarch, and he is willing to trade his net with mantis so i never pay for any of them. The foot cube (S1 i believed) is perfect for rearing hundreds of nymphs and for mating purpose.


----------

